# Austolorpe, Roo or Pullet?



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

These are my two Austrolorpes, I bought both as pullets in the feed store, but I'm doubting the validity of that. What do you think?


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Sorry those in my OP are the same chick, this is the chick in question.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

The little chick is too small to sex unless you know how to vent sex. In my experience, right about the three week point the males pop up combs and when you have both you can tell right away that one is different from the other.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

These pictures are a little better. They are both 5 weeks.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Love the farm name!! My etsy shop is called "something's afowl!"


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

GenFoe, I love it!!! I will check you out on Etsy!!


----------

